# PETA's latest ridiculousness -camoflaging deer



## jimboduggins (Apr 1, 2007)

Possibly the dumbest thing i've ever seen.  http://blog.peta.org/archives/2007/04/camouflage_deer_1.php


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

:eyeroll:


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

i fear for the sanity of the human race!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

That picture is obviously photoshopped, but I wouldnt doubt they really are doing something like that. Stunning.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

what will they think of next


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

IDIOTS!!! :roll:

To bad we cant make them camo so they disappear...


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha i posted something on that site but i don't think it will be approved, whoops!


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

rediculous


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

This has to be an April fools joke. Noone can be that dumb, can they?


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

sad


----------



## Architect414 (Nov 9, 2006)

I actually heard someone talking about doing that a few weekends ago at a bar in Minnesota. Not sure if it is related to this site but it's sad either way. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:laugh: I think it's safe to say they've stooped to an all-time low. That is simply ridiculous!


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

watch, their gonna go and camo all the bucks then when the rut comes around the does wont be able to find the bucks. then boom, whitetail extinction thanks to PETA


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Each time I see something that these people are doing I feel less and less threatened by them. I will say that sometimes, they fight battles that they have the potential to win. However, the absolutely moronic angles that they attack from completely blow any chance that they had right out of the water every stinkin time.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

diver you are right!!! Who the hell would want to belong to an organization that would paint a deer. What was the guy smoking that came up with this idea?


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Latrapper there is alot more to do with mating with these animals 
I.E. sent, but i with you guys, this is ubsurd


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

How much would a green deer stick out in the fall, especially in late november deer season when there are a couple of inches of snow on the ground. Good thing for the deer that they would shed all that fur off anyways when they get their winter coats. 8)

Why would they paint them now anyways? To increase there chances of getting hit by cars and dying slowly in a ditch? The biggest thing PETA has going against them is that they have no idea what they are doing. Why not spend money towards conservation, maybe buy refuges or something. I hate putting these ideas down cuz you know some genius from PETA might read this and be like...Heeeeey, there's a good idea, but I feel bad for these people that have not yet received their diagnosis's of mental disabilities.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think one of those deer would look sweet on my wall. I want one white deer, and one Camo deer. I might have to get a tag for Minn. this year! Im excited!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I think one of those deer would look sweet on my wall. I want one white deer, and one Camo deer. I might have to get a tag for Minn. this year! Im excited!


If a PETA member comes across your post hunt4P&Y they will freak out. Just think, they did this to save an animal and they may just have made it the target of every hunter out there, just like duck and goose bands. Camo a deer, and give it a death sentence. Sometimes irony is hilarious.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very true. I think it's every hunters dream to shoot the 30 point Camo buck!

If they would have been smart they would have used there heads and painted them Blaze Orange, or better yet made them a Blaze jump suit. Then there plan would have actually worked.

Dang it there I go thinking again.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Sounds very stupid, but look at the post date. April Fools?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Plainsman is right. This picture is photoshoped, no doubt about it. But if it were real, and if there actually are people that think this is a good idea, they are so far out of their minds that it's sad. First, it would be illegal in so many ways. Could you imagine a game warden pulling up to a bunch of PETA folks that just got done shooting a bunch of deer with tranqs. He would ask, "What are you guys up to?" and they would have to say, "Well, we just got done tranqing a bunch of deer, and then bomb canning them so they are camo." I can't even imagine how many big fat tickets would get written out. As we all know there are some very specific regulations when it comes to what firearm or bow is allowed to take big game. I'm 99% sure that a tranquilizer gun would not fit the requirements. And even if that 1% chance excused them, they would still have to do it within deer season. Plus, like someone said in a response, not just anyone can have the chemicals used in a tranquilizer dart. That stuff is a potent drug that you must either be prescribed or have a license to possess. I could go on, but what's the use.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah I'm pretty sure it's just a April Fools joke. However, I could see those idiots attempting something like that. I get a kick out that blog though. Everything that gets posted has to go through a monitor, so they only post the ones that makes us look stupid.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

that and when that game warden pulled up on them wouldn't they be thrown in jail.... being as that would be animal cruelity... i mean there are some wardens that get ****** when you drive past a field with an animal in it or what not and honk your horn.....

But wow.... everyone PETA is a hypocryte (sp?), but there are people that are in the group that need in insulin shot. But what do they test that insulin on.... animals.

But i would say an april fools joke. But it really wouldn't suprise me if it wasn't though either..


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

April fools joke or not look at how the hunters are responding to this. Swearing, name calling, lets re-enforce how these people look at us. They are just trying to get under our skin and it's working. How about the people who are going to the site for the first time. Look at the way we are acting. Do you think that they will come away from that sight with a good feeling about hunters? No they will not, they will think that we are the ******** that we are acting like.
If you are proud of the posts you made on that site because the may be deleted.(I don't think they deleted any) you are just adding fuel to their fire. Think before you type.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

O yea! Big Brother Peta is listenig to you,looking over your sholder, quoting you, Please Please don't upset him with what you think or believe. Let him decide what you are to write or say!! Other than calling him stupid,and idot, Dumb, Thats pretty mild to what they call people they don't agree with. Now don't laugh about the painted deer might be looking through your window and see you. Ever read any books by George Orwell? Big Brother is watching!!!!


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

It's not what you say it's how you say it. Is calling people a bunch of dumb f#####s really the way you want to get the point across that camoing deer is ridiculous. Painting deer makes about as much sense as Bambi birth control, or painting them orange so they look like hunters. If thats the only way you know how to communicate is by name calling have at it.
Read the post by Jim how classy is that. Then read the post be Tree Hugger. Do you see the difference?


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

horker, i know there's more to do with it. I was just making a point.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

if you go back on his site he wrote an article about making it up for april fools joke...its amazing how hunters screw themselves by acting like idiots instead of listing the facts and laughing at them.....obviously its fake because they wouldnt be that stupid someone with half a brain would have done some research before spending the money...

Oh by the way look at how many posts this guy has

Anyone want to bet on who it was.....anyone...anyone

he admits in his article that he went on sites and started posts to entice hunters.....and i guarantee he will read our responses to this as well because it sounds like he has nothing better to do.

Speaking of Dont ask Dont tell did you see the pic of this guy.....


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

That photo looked faked!

If they really were doing this, why the heck wouldn't they be arrested? People can't just go out and decide to mess with wildlife.

Lastly I would think that even if they did camo paint a camo deer, who the heck cares?! So a dozen deer are painted, out of a total population of a cuple hundred thousand deer? Ohhh they are making such a big difference! :roll:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

jimboduggins, I know you are from PETA and i know you might never be on this board again but i thought i would write anyway to get something off my chest.

I bet you do not have enough balls to come back on this site and explain what you have done for wildlife in the last 20 yrs. I sit on this board and watch countless numbers of people talk about conservation and preserving habitat and such and all you can do is post random april fools jokes to get a few people riled up.

I actually enjoyed the lewd comments on this even after i found out it was a april fools joke. Why? because that is the respect PETA deserves. If you would like to argue with me personally via pm i am willing, but as many PETA members do, you hit and run like the scared little kids you are. I am afraid that even one of you may influence the kids i teach or worse yet the kids I will have of my own someday. Oh wait, no i am not....b/c i like to think that i teach all kids i come across morals and respect, which most of your members have neither. How can i make that assumption? Because you are members of PETA. That is only explaination most of this country needs.

So ultimately the joke is on you jimboduggins, b/c your a member of PETA, quite possibly the worst organization of people this side of the KKK.

I will end with a quote that would fit most PETA members from one of my favorite comedians, Ron White. It goes something like this



> So I was talking to one of my vegitarian friends the other day and he said, " I am not feeling good, that soup must have had beef broth in it."
> 
> Your getting sick from......(with a drag of the lip) Broth? Boy your a manly, man ain't ya.
> :lol:


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

:lol:

Great Quote


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, Norm, that was quite the amazing rant and an even better quote.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

...I would also like to add that my old hamsters name was Norm...


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

My old science teacher back in HS names his basset hound after me. :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Norm,

That is probably the longest rant I have seen from you in a while!

I support everything you state. Continue on my brother in cammo!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Of Course this is an April Fools joke! I couldn't believe that some of our bretheren actually believed it! PETA sure sucked you right in! I'll bet they follow every post and laugh and laugh and think that "those hunters" are really pretty dumb! And don't hesitate to pass along the name calling and stupid statements on like herpes in a cat house!
More seriously, as Hammerhead pointed out, the responses to this joke with the name calling and "in your face" stuff actually bothered me. Made us all look like a bunch of illiterate, uneducated, ******* idiots. In fact, I'd bet my Mini-14 that they use some of the responses against us!
Hammerhead is absolutely correct. If/when we do any comeback to organizations like this, including antigun organizations we have to use reasonable, rational, fact filled arguments or we risk destroying our credibility with the people that count - that is, that 90% of people who have no strong feelings about hunting or shooting, but could be easily negatively swayed by knee jerk hot headed name calling arguments. We sure don't want to alienate the non hunting/non shooting public! We need them badly! So please don't give PETA or antigun organizations ammunition to use against us. No 'in your face comments' or silly slogans like the tired old 'from my cold dead fingers' nonsense! You lose credibility with level headed people really fast when you do this!
I'm as pro hunting/fishing and pro shooting as you can get, and some of the comments on this spoof even turned me off! 
Kudus to Hammerhead and Western Dakota Waterfowl!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have to agree whole heartedly with Habitat. And I think stupidity ran rampant on both sides of the fence. Threatening and name calling only incites. It accomplishes nothing. Hate is a terrible thing. It started as a joke. It turned into a threat filled hate war, One side saying, "If I catch you in the woods I will shoot you" and the other side saying, "I would hunt hunters." No matter what you say it will not change their minds. Most of the people around here who support PETA wear animal products and own pet (Both a PETA no-no). Let them bark. So what. It is their site, their blog. The only thing that thing accomplished was giving them fuel. Believe me I am no a PETA fan but I don't lose sleep over it. For God's sake Hillary should scare us more than anything PETA could dish out. We need to use our heads before we speak.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

i would have to say thats the retardest thing ive ever saw camo.. deer wouldnt there be an issue though if paint and skin making the deer poisened.... it would be great if all those deer died and peta go suiddd for killing animals they try to keep alive.....LOL now that would be funny rite there..


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WOW ^^^^


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey Hunt4P&Y...I second that WOW. LMFAO!


----------

